
Boeing to mandate 737 MAX safety feature missing on Lion Air and Ethiopian jets - angrygoat
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-22/boeing-plans-to-reverse-optional-safety-feature-on-737-max-fleet/10928066
======
nutcracker46
Let's put that one next to the CABIN ALTITUDE and TAKEOFF CONFIG lights. Those
came from crashes where the warning horn was dual purpose: improper takeoff
configuration or cabin pressure corresponding to an altitude over 10000 feet.

In the Helios 522 crash, the crew departed with an incorrect cabin pressure
controller setting. When the horn went off, they were thinking, "Why are we
getting the takeoff config warning? There must be a bad switch somewhere..."

Modern planes shouldn't just beep or do ambiguous complaining. People must die
before planes like the 737 are modded to give proper annunciations.

